# Trying to mount turkey fan - cure with salt ok?



## PackerFan

I'm trying to mount a turkey fan and have seen a few how-to's here and other places on the web. One thing that seems to differ from person to person is if you can cure the fan base with salt. I have mine in salt in the basement and I'm wondering if I need to change how I have it drying. It's fanned out on cardboard with salt covering where the quills come together. I tried to remove as much fat and meat as I could but I couldn't get every exact little piece. So - will salt do the trick or should I pitch it and use Borax? Or should I do both - salt for a few weeks and then Borax it?

Thanks in advance,
PF


----------



## dewman22

Yeah, salt will work. If you scraped off all of the meat you could, the salt will do a good enough job of drying-up the rest. I have done 3 tail-fan mounts this way.


----------



## Molson

Coarse Kosher salt

after scraping off meat with single edged razor blade

tail is pinned in manner that you want to see it in final form

let dry approximately a month

after drying I seal mine by spraying a clear lacquer over the "cured" area, coat multiple times

haven't had a problem yet


----------



## syonker

I'm a Borax fan, so I have no input on using salt.

I too spread the fan & pin it in multiple locations to a piece of cardboard.


----------



## aquanator

Salt works great. Pour it on, work it in, remove and reapply fresh salt every 2 days, and in a week you'll have a cured tail that will last a lifetime.


----------



## PackerFan

How much of the fat needs to be removed? I don't have any tools to remove all the excess but I tried to get as much possible with my knife. Will curing with salt actually dry out the fat or will only the meat dry out?


----------



## buckhead

you dont have to remeve that much. i have had them work leaving all the fat and meat you just have to keep an eye and make sure that the salt doesnt all desolve.. keep it coated and it will dry out.. if it starts to smell you need to add more.. check it every day to make sure..


----------



## steveh27

I have 33 older fans all done with salt. No problems. I do let them dry for a year in my garage, up away from potential mice. I do this until I need the boards for the next years fans. I have 5 more fans to do this year. I may try Molson's idea of the clear laquer coat.


----------



## PackerFan

buckhead said:


> you dont have to remeve that much. i have had them work leaving all the fat and meat you just have to keep an eye and make sure that the salt doesnt all desolve.. keep it coated and it will dry out.. if it starts to smell you need to add more.. check it every day to make sure..


Boy I sure hope it doesn't dissolve. Having never done this before, I put probably a half a pound of salt on the bugger, thinking that it will encase all skin/meat/fat, moisture, etc. I'm sure it's overkill but I figure the only downside is cleanup and the need to buy more salt. :lol:

One other topic - I pinned only the two outermost feathers- which allows it to fan out nicely. Is it necessary to pin multiple feathers - or is just two fine? It looks on the board exactly how I'd like it mounted.


----------



## koz bow

Salt - sodium - draws moisture. 

Use Borax, as it will dry it out, cure it and remove odor.


----------



## muskrat72

I am trying the borax and 5 minute epoxy method. I seen on this forum I will let you know how it turns out. I found it in the tax. section. this is my first bird so I thought I would try it ,because it seemed pretty easy to me.


----------



## DaKingfish

PackerFan said:


> I'm trying to mount a turkey fan and have seen a few how-to's here and other places on the web. One thing that seems to differ from person to person is if you can cure the fan base with salt. I have mine in salt in the basement and I'm wondering if I need to change how I have it drying. It's fanned out on cardboard with salt covering where the quills come together. I tried to remove as much fat and meat as I could but I couldn't get every exact little piece. So - will salt do the trick or should I pitch it and use Borax? Or should I do both - salt for a few weeks and then Borax it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> PF


 
Salt will do the trick


----------



## MERGANZER

I have used salt before but read in an article to soak the meat area in coleman lantern fuel for overnight then take out salt and pin tail flat and allow to dry it worked very well for 2 of my tails

Ganzer


----------



## skyhawk1

borax to dry and remove the fat and meat, lantern fuel for 15 minutes to preserve, also removes some fat. then pin in place and set with bondo. ready to put on your plaque in an hour or so depending on how picky you get with fat removal.


----------



## unclecbass

I have used salt on many a fan tail, works on pat tails as well. Does this lantern fuel method really work that fast? I am tempted to try it with this years fan but I have it in salt at the moment.


----------



## steveh27

I also spray the fan with bug spray to prevent problems as it dries in my garage. I repeat every few months.

I sometimes do have to use more than just 2 nails to align the fan right. It all depends on how it looks.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

buckhead said:


> you dont have to remeve that much. i have had them work leaving all the fat and meat you just have to keep an eye and make sure that the salt doesnt all desolve.. keep it coated and it will dry out.. if it starts to smell you need to add more.. check it every day to make sure..


NEVER DO THAT!!!

Before I get started, It should be stated that I am a professional Taxidermist and have been for the last 15 years. As a professional, I am held to a higher standard than you guys, who are doing this at home. If I screw up I could get sued...if you screw up, your out a turkey tail.

Meat and fat not removed draws in bugs! More importantly, it CAN draw in a beetle that is devastating to any and all things taxidermy. Sadly, by the time you realize that you've got bugs, it already to late for that particular mount. These vermin like to travel from one mounted piece to the next. Now you see why I said "NEVER DO THAT!" to Buckheads comment. I don't fault the guy for wanting to be of help, he just does not know what I know.

In my opinion (legal-ease disclaimer) a basic, "Whats the very least that I have to do and still have it work" tail mount is this...

(1) Remove all the meat and as much fat as you possibly can.

This includes that tail bone and the fat from between the quills. SALT when sprinkled onto meat and fat helps you get a better grip on removing it. 

(2) Cover the quills and remaining skin with powered borax.

Powered borax is/was the first preservative for taxidermy. It was, when mixed with arsenic, quite affective. It was used by General Custer, (who part time taxidermist himself) Lewis and Clark on their Voyage of Discovery, and on through the ages. Thus, Borax is good stuff when used as a preservative even without the arsenic.

(3) Tape in place. I use 3 pieces that form the letter "A".

Never pin when you can tape. Some tapes are a better choice than others. I like blue painters tape due to its low stick and ease of removing from feathers. Dog ear both ends for an easier start when removing tape.

(4) Hot glue, Bondo (my choice), 10 minuet epoxy or if you have noting but time and dont want to finish it for a month or so later...air dry. Using some form of curing agent will allow you to remove the tape in about 3 or 4 days. Extended periods of time beyond this, adds to the risk of glue from the tape sticking to the feathers.

That is the least of what you should be doing. I use a wire wheel to remove fat, wash in Dawn dish soap to clean feathers, soak in mineral spirits to de-grease and strip out preening oils, dry with a shop vac, then tape and finally bondo. If you are really into projects like this. I suggest the "Breakthrough" series of illustrated manuals available from McKenzie Taxidermy Supply. These were instrumental to many budding Taxidermist as well as the serious hobbyist. www.*mckenzie*sp.com/ - 53k (Books-videos)

Mitch


----------

